# How many miles do you have on your Cruze CDT?



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

4 months and I think 2800 miles


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

1 day, 190 something miles.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Since Nov 2012 I've racked up over 22500 miles. Loving every single one!


----------



## Dieselmike (Jun 28, 2014)

^ you've owned a Turbo Diesel Cruze since 2012?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

1028


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Dieselmike said:


> ^ you've owned a Turbo Diesel Cruze since 2012?


Lol whoops. Didn't realize what section this was in, just saw it in 'Today's Posts'. I actually have an LS. My bad lol


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

9 months, 14k miles. 

Come to think of it, half of that has been tuned.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Bought in October, will flip over 24k by this weekend.

Just used my last free maintenance oil change/rotation today as a matter of fact.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Bought it in October and don't even have 7K on it.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Viridian said:


> Lol whoops. Didn't realize what section this was in, just saw it in 'Today's Posts'. I actually have an LS. My bad lol


Haha I was about to chime in as well until I saw this. It's hard to tell while mobile what section posts are in. I just search by "unread" 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Bought on February 28th, 2014. Now have 5k miles


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Viridian said:


> Since Nov 2012 I've racked up over 22500 miles. Loving every single one!





Dieselmike said:


> ^ you've owned a Turbo Diesel Cruze since 2012?





Viridian said:


> Lol whoops. Didn't realize what section this was in, just saw it in 'Today's Posts'. I actually have an LS. My bad lol


I added CDT to the thread title so those of us who use site wide views will know this is a CDT specific query.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Bought 25 Feb 2014, 18,000 miles so far! I've been averaging 44 mpg overall! Still excited every time I get to drive it! 


-Brad


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Got mine in middle of November 2013, now at almost 8k.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

3 weeks --> 1250


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

6 weeks. 4400 miles.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

10 months. 23,000.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

10 months 12,000 mi


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

11 months .. 36,000 miles


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just a hair under 71K miles.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Five months 28k in miles. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> Just a hair under 71K miles.


Ahh your getting up there to start having to think about getting the timing chain and water pump replaced. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Just about to reach a year and have 37k on it. No complaints.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Some of you guys rack on the miles like crazy


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

38000 one year. Trouble free. 50 mph avg.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Bought August 2012 and have 21,000km on it. Yes I know the mileage is low but it has to last longer than I do.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> Ahh your getting up there to start having to think about getting the timing chain and water pump replaced.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yeah. Also not too far from my second fuel filter.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm at 5000 miles and my fuel filter is reading 84%. How low do you let it get?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> I'm at 5000 miles and my fuel filter is reading 84%. How low do you let it get?


I waited until the message to change the fuel filter came up. It will go 1000 gallons of fuel.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

August 2013 and 15,520 miles. Awesome car! We're going to put over 2500 miles on it in the middle of the month on our trip to Cheyenne, WY for Frontier days...can't wait!


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

15,955 miles since april


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

2011 auto bitch bought November 2013 with 39k now it has 53k..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

SportBilly said:


> 2011 auto bitch bought November 2013 with 39k now it has 53k..


You have a 2011 diesel?!? :question:


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

11.5 months and a flawless 18K so far.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> You have a 2011 diesel?!? :question:


Go easy on him as his title does say "Learning about my Cruze". He will realize he has a petrol one when he fills it up.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

diesel said:


> You have a 2011 diesel?!? :question:


Lol I didn't see the topic was for diesels.. My bad


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Go easy on him as his title does say "Learning about my Cruze". He will realize he has a petrol one when he fills it up.


Yea I didn't see it was a diesel topic.. 
Good thing I'm "learning"..


----------



## ATLDieselCruze (Jul 7, 2014)

Dieselmike said:


> Just wondering how many miles some of you have on your Cruze already? I have had mine for 6 months now and have 16,251 miles on it so far. I have been averaging low to upper 40's with it but travel at 75-85 mph w/ some city driving as well.


10 Months with 28,000 + miles.
Weekly average has been 40 -42 MPG combined city and highway depending on traffic conditions.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ATLDieselCruze said:


> 10 Months with 28,000 + miles.
> Weekly average has been 40 -42 MPG combined city and highway depending on traffic conditions.


Welcome to the forum!


----------

